# Play time in the sun



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

The birds are enjoying some time playing in the nice warm morning sunshine. Well, it's warm in the house! Not warm outside with all that snow.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

How lovely, it's great to see them exploring and playing like that!


----------



## ceduke (Sep 11, 2012)

Looks like a good time to me! I love that TP roll toy, I'm going to make one for my two next time I have an empty roll to cut up!


----------

